# Next door's cat and my back gate - tips please.



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Next door's cat jumps onto the top bar of our back gate and over time, claws all the paint off. I'm in the process of repainting the top bar. How can I stop it?

It uses the bar to get into our back yard, which I don't really mind, but I don't want it destroying the paint on my gate every year.

Everything I've thought of has a downside e.g. grease on the rail but then humans might touch it.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rifle.:devil:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

only from a google they don't like citrus and some essential oils apparently, cant verify it. Foil was another that surprised me they dont like walking on it, some proper weird suggestions out there


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know what this thread will descend into but a genuine item you can put on top of the bar are these stripes of pyramids that they don't like to walk on, work a treat!

If you're not bothered about stopping the thoroughfare entirely can you stick on a rubber strip?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

what does it matter if humans touch the grease? If its above the gate then it's that humans own fault if they're putting their hands up there!


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

There's a plant that deters cats away that smells like dog's urine, apparently the smell of urine deter cats away… couple of times I caught cats laying on top of my car's roof.

But this I WANT to try!!!! Must be the best and only way to get cats away from your property


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

How high is the gate? If high, tiny nails with heads cut off.
I've used curry powder on our garden in the past when next doors cat uses it as a toilet. I have to redo it every couple of mths as it comes back but you could try smearing a paste on the gate until it's deterred. Getting it with a water shooter would do it but that means catching it at that moment.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have Stegastrips on our boundary fence but these are quite spikey so not advisable to install should you have kids/yourself that can reach them.

No birds or cats can walk/sit on them so they are bob on. Also helps to stop unwanted intruders trying their luck in climbing over.

Highly recommended but might not be exactly what you're after buddy.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13313844...U8tbhhNmp4o%3D|clp:2334524|tkp:Bk9SR7Kfj9elXw


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

THESE any good for you?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

pieces of cucumber ?


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> How high is the gate? If high, *tiny nails with heads cut off.*
> I've used curry powder on our garden in the past when next doors cat uses it as a toilet. I have to redo it every couple of mths as it comes back but you could try smearing a paste on the gate until it's deterred. Getting it with a water shooter would do it but that means catching it at that moment.


Are you seriously suggesting putting something on a gate that would pierce the paws of an animal?

If so, give your head a wobble mate.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Mac- said:


> THESE any good for you?


I've got them on my gate top. Cats just walk on them.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

alfajim said:


> I've got them on my gate top. Cats just walk on them.


Our cat hates them, the neighbours cats don't come in my garden either, although that might have something to do with ours being an 8kg maine **** with a border collie as his wingman.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies guys.



Starbuck88 said:


> I know what this thread will descend into but a genuine item you can put on top of the bar are these stripes of pyramids that they don't like to walk on, work a treat!
> 
> If you're not bothered about stopping the thoroughfare entirely can you stick on a rubber strip?


Now you've got me thinking when you said stop the thoroughfare. Maybe that's what I need to do. Work out why the cat jumps there and see if I can persuade it not to.

In the main, the cat jumps down from the neighbours shed onto our gate and then down onto the ground in our yard. He then goes through a gap at the bottom of our gate to get out onto the back road (via some steps). If I close that gap at the bottom of our gate, maybe the cat will try a different way to get down.



Darlofan said:


> How high is the gate? If high, tiny nails with heads cut off.
> I've used curry powder on our garden in the past when next doors cat uses it as a toilet. I have to redo it every couple of mths as it comes back but you could try smearing a paste on the gate until it's deterred. Getting it with a water shooter would do it but that means catching it at that moment.


The gate's not very high, about elbow height for an adult.



nbray67 said:


> I have Stegastrips on our boundary fence but these are quite spikey so not advisable to install should you have kids/yourself that can reach them.
> 
> No birds or cats can walk/sit on them so they are bob on. Also helps to stop unwanted intruders trying their luck in climbing over.
> 
> ...


Blimey, those look lethal.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

interesting thread as i have just last weekend cleaned up 4 loads of cat poo in the garden and usually Jeyes FLuid on the top of the fence had done the trick. I've not put it on for a while but seems to help.

I'm also looking at something to stop it happening again but not sure what to get. toying with a few cheap options like rotting banana and/or citrus and possibly some of those noise trigger things or even a motion detecting sprinkler but not settled on anything yet. The sprinkler was going to be my first go but with the winter temperatures coming i doubt it would last long as the water would freeze


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

in fact scratch that, i've just bought the motion detecting sprinkler.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

sidewalkdances said:


> Are you seriously suggesting putting something on a gate that would pierce the paws of an animal?
> 
> If so, give your head a wobble mate.


Yep I did. The cat will come to no harm, it will jump up and quickly jump off and not do it again. Lots of walls out there with broken glass embedded in mortar on the top, lots of gates and fences with nails to deter intruders. Cats are intelligent, they'll avoid things like that and come to no harm.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rakti said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> Blimey, those look lethal.


Some of these spikes remind me of laying carpet grips down when redoing my mates house


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Rakti said:


> The gate's not very high, about elbow height for an adult.


Ah so it's the top of the gate that's getting wrecked, I took the bar on the top of the gate as being the gate was 6 foot high and it is a bar between the two upright posts.

Just leave the gate open mate, then it won't need to jump :lol:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

vsideboy said:


> Ah so it's the top of the gate that's getting wrecked, I took the bar on the top of the gate as being the gate was 6 foot high and it is a bar between the two upright posts.
> 
> Just leave the gate open mate, then it won't need to jump :lol:


...or take the gate off. Then I won't need to paint it:lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Tiger poo from your local zoo! Smear some on the top!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank God your life is so trouble free to be concerned about a cat scratching the top of a gate


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

ridders66 said:


> Tiger poo from your local zoo! Smear some on the top!


Are you allowed to pick your own 🤔🤣


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Thank God your life is so trouble free to be concerned about a cat scratching the top of a gate


:lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

bend a bit of aluminium over the top of the gate mate


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Put a smooth roller mounted in roller bearings on top so that when it jumps up it gets flung straight off. Off course you will need to put a soft landing on the other side as no one wants to see cats injured do they?


----------

